# Spliting a hive



## oneamateur (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a hive with two 10 frames deep boxes. The bee filled the top one with honey. Now they filled the bottom box with honey two. I know they will swarm soon because I saw royal jelly in 2 swarm cells. I today try to create an artificial swarm by putting the queen with a frame of capped broods, a frame of open broods, and a frame with honey and pollen. The problem is that I had these frames with nurse bees in a nuke box but I couldnot find the queen. So I need some suggestions for some other alternatives I can't find her. Thanks.


----------



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

If you only had two queen cells then you likely have a situation where they are requeening on their own. Swarm cells will net you a ton of cells.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Or those two are the first of others to follow. I do not think a firm answer to swarm or supercedure is going to happen long distance. ( Maybe not at close distance either.)

So do you want more hives ? Do you have more equipment? First step should be giving them more space, replacement frames for nuc should help short term.


----------

